# Logitech C910 Webcam - no sound record

## Demontager

I can't get sound recording working on Logitech C910 webcam, but video works fine. Anyway i tested this cam on Debian and microphone works there.

 lsusb on Gentoo shows

```

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0821 Logitech, Inc.

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                5400  0 

vboxnetadp              4454  0 

vboxnetflt             13005  0 

vboxdrv              1754667  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nvidia              11676547  33 

sdhci_pci               7336  0 

sdhci                  17647  1 sdhci_pci

iwlagn                154843  0 

acer_wmi               16420  0 

sparse_keymap           2368  1 acer_wmi

firewire_ohci          24790  0 

ac                      2120  0 

wmi                     7186  1 acer_wmi

mac80211              150430  1 iwlagn

sg                     21118  0 

uvcvideo               52016  0 

mmc_core               54733  1 sdhci

firewire_core          40895  1 firewire_ohci

joydev                  8685  0 

evdev                   7934  8 

i2c_i801                7190  0 

button                  4111  0 

battery                 5837  0 

rtc                     4831  0 

video                  10515  0 

thermal                 7394  0 

cfg80211              132845  2 iwlagn,mac80211

rfkill                 13100  2 acer_wmi,cfg80211

uhci_hcd               18467  0 

ehci_hcd               30472  0 

sky2                   39198  0 

usbcore               111072  3 uvcvideo,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

```

and kernel config

http://pastebin.com/ueDyAb2J

On Debian I have such lsmod:

```

root@hp-debian:/home/hp# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_usb_audio          64070  0 

snd_usb_lib            13960  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_seq_midi            4400  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4628  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_rawmidi            15515  2 snd_usb_lib,snd_seq_midi

powernow_k8            10978  1 

cpufreq_stats           2740  0 

parport_pc             18855  0 

cpufreq_powersave        902  0 

ppdev                   5030  0 

cpufreq_conservative     5162  0 

cpufreq_userspace       1992  0 

lp                      7462  0 

parport                27954  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp

sco                     7225  2 

bridge                 39646  0 

stp                     1440  1 bridge

bnep                    9427  2 

rfcomm                 29629  8 

l2cap                  24752  16 bnep,rfcomm

binfmt_misc             6431  1 

uinput                  6376  1 

fuse                   50924  1 

loop                   11799  0 

snd_hda_codec_si3054     3190  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   235618  1 

arc4                    1274  2 

snd_hda_intel          20035  1 

ecb                     1841  2 

snd_hda_codec          54244  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

b43                   146204  0 

snd_hwdep               5380  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                60487  4 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

rng_core                3006  1 b43

nvidia              10670090  41 

snd_seq                42881  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

mac80211              137372  1 b43

uvcvideo               52111  0 

snd_timer              15598  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          4493  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    46526  13 snd_usb_audio,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

cfg80211              101496  2 b43,mac80211

psmouse                49937  0 

edac_core              29261  0 

videodev               30041  1 uvcvideo

soundcore               4598  1 snd

v4l1_compat            11442  2 uvcvideo,videodev

evdev                   7352  18 

edac_mce_amd            6433  0 

joydev                  8459  0 

wmi                     4323  0 

video                  17445  0 

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     8474  1 videodev

snd_page_alloc          6249  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2             5280  0 

btusb                   9913  2 

k8temp                  3283  0 

bluetooth              41827  9 sco,bnep,rfcomm,l2cap,btusb

output                  1692  1 video

pcspkr                  1699  0 

i2c_core               15819  3 nvidia,videodev,i2c_nforce2

rfkill                 13044  4 cfg80211,bluetooth

led_class               2433  1 b43

serio_raw               3752  0 

ac                      2192  0 

battery                 4998  0 

button                  4650  0 

processor              29935  1 powernow_k8

ext4                  288350  3 

mbcache                 5050  1 ext4

jbd2                   67015  1 ext4

crc16                   1319  2 l2cap,ext4

usbhid                 33292  0 

hid                    63257  1 usbhid

sd_mod                 29921  5 

crc_t10dif              1276  1 sd_mod

sg                     24069  0 

sr_mod                 12602  0 

cdrom                  29415  1 sr_mod

ata_generic             3239  0 

ohci_hcd               19343  0 

ssb                    38698  1 b43

mmc_core               45702  2 b43,ssb

ehci_hcd               32081  0 

sata_nv                19166  4 

pata_amd                9869  0 

pcmcia                 19474  2 b43,ssb

forcedeth              45448  0 

libata                133776  3 ata_generic,sata_nv,pata_amd

usbcore               122674  8 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,uvcvideo,btusb,usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

scsi_mod              126533  4 sd_mod,sg,sr_mod,libata

nls_base                6377  1 usbcore

pcmcia_core            24118  3 b43,ssb,pcmcia

thermal                11674  0 

thermal_sys            11942  3 video,processor,thermal

```

Guess microphone works here because  snd_usb_audio module loaded. And for Gentoo what may i try to get mic work ?

----------

## gentoo_dude

From your kernel configuration:

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

 

Set the USB sound in the kernel.  Install alsa and start it at boot.

----------

## Demontager

I missed this one in kernel config      Device Drivers --->

    Multimedia devices --->

    [*] Video capture adapters --->

    [*] V4L USB devices --->

    <*> USB Video Class (UVC)

Works now!

----------

